# Perfecto glass canopy



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

I bought a Versa top today and the glass doesnt fit my tank.

I believe I need the Perfecto 48 x 18 top. The old one I have is cracked and very fragile 1/8" glass.

Are all the Perfectos the 1/8" glass?? Does Perfecto have a web page?? I can get the dimensions of the glass online, but not the thickness.

I will have to have one made if that is the case.

Thanks....Bill


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

Here's the Perfecto's. Click on the 'More Information' button and it gives dimensions.

HTH


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

prov356 said:


> Here's the Perfecto's. Click on the 'More Information' button and it gives dimensions.
> 
> HTH


Thanks, but doesn't tell the thickness of the glass that I can see

....Bill


----------



## Vincent (May 7, 2004)

I have used Perfecto glass tops for a 75G tank and they seemed just as sturdy as the ones from All Glass Aquarium. I don't remember the glass thickness, though.


----------



## D-007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Perfecto glass canopies are made by Marineland. I checked and the glass thickness is not listed on there either.

All I can suggest is:

A) Go to the Contact Us part on their website and ask them.

B) Go to a glass shop and by some glass to the thickness you want and do what the guy in this video did.

*Video Link*


----------



## JeffreyL (May 31, 2006)

As an alternative to making a hinge using silicone, 
http://www.pets-warehouse.com/ and 
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/
both carry replacement glass top hinge material.


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

Just measured, and on our 75g's (48"x18"), the Perfecto tops are 3/16" glass.

Mind you these tanks have a 2" cross brace in the middle.

-Ryan


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

I exchanged the "All Glaass" brand for the Perfecto. Perfecto appears to be made by Marineland as stated.

Perfect has 1/8" glass. Pretty fragile in my opinion. Pretty knowledgable owner of the LFS said they all are goung to the thinner glass. He said the 3/16 hinges are not made anymore. I see most online sites the 3/16 hinge is on backorder so it may be true.

I guess I will just have to be carefull.

Thanks...Bill


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

There are some 3/16 and even 1/4 inch hinges here for anyone interested in making their own glass canopy. 
You can also use these hinges to make a top out of polycarbonate, which is virtually indestructible. See this site for 'cut to size' pricing.


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

prov356 said:


> There are some 3/16 and even 1/4 inch hinges here for anyone interested in making their own glass canopy.
> You can also use these hinges to make a top out of polycarbonate, which is virtually indestructible. See this site for 'cut to size' pricing.


Thanks for the great links! Can one get 3/16" glass at the home improvement box stores?.... or is that stuff all 1/8"

Thanks!
-Ryan


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

There are usually window replacement and glass shops all over, if they don't.


----------

